# Next step up from Radio Shack digital SPL meter?



## testwork (Dec 4, 2008)

After learning that the Radio Shack SPL meter is basically useless in the mid to high frequencies, I'm looking to find out what is the next step up that will work to about 12-16khz with a decent level of reliability? I am not looking for high end equipment. Just budget stuff that will work at least "well". 

Not looking to break the bank either. Any suggestions? Is this at all possible?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ards/10001-rew-cabling-connection-basics.html

Scroll down to the section on the "REW Connections using ECM8000 mic..."

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I use the RS SPL meter to set levels and the ECM8000 for measurements. Read up on the ECM8k, though for high frequencies -- the orientation does make a difference for the top two octave measurements. We now have a .cal file here that takes that into account.

Good luck.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Galaxy CM140 is a much better SPL meter and is accurate up to about 16kHz it is avalable at many on line distributors and Amazon for about $129


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

CM140 for $100:

http://www.accentmusic.com/details/Galaxy_CheckMate_CM-140_SPL.html

Calibrated ECM8000 for $85-$109:

http://cross-spectrum.com/measurement/calibrated_behringer.html

You will need some phantom power for the ECM.

:nerd:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

weverb said:


> CM140 for $100:
> 
> http://www.accentmusic.com/details/Galaxy_CheckMate_CM-140_SPL.html
> 
> ...


The ECM is the best option however you still need an SPL meter in order to set levels and you require some sort of Phantom power mixer to use the ECM so in the end the CM 140 is a lower cost option that works very well.


----------



## venkatesh_m (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi,
I stepped up from the RS meter to a Galaxy CM-140 SPL Meter. Very happy with it.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

I agree, I stepped up from the RS meter to the Galaxy CM-140 SPL meter/mic. It works very well for me in my REW setup. I particularly like the MAX setting that allows you to run through a scene or music selection and get the highest peak dB. I just keep it in the packaging it shipped in and it stays nice and protected.


----------

